# New Golf course / Marsa Alam, Egypt



## GSP (Oct 27, 2010)

I am planning holiday in Egypt, Marsa Alam.
I was told that a new Golf course is in construction resp. is already open. Has anybody information about this new Golf course near Marsa Alam / Egypt.
I appreciate any information and details.
Thanks in advance.
Best regards
Gregor


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

not sure sorry sounds like a nice holiday though.


----------

